# The UP in a Chickasha



## LexiLuck (Sep 12, 2011)

lol I was awaken by a loud ass noise around 4 AM I litterally thought it was a airplane about to hit my shack im stayin in at the moment n the whole shack was shakin like crazy, I was totally used tot he train in OKC sounding so nice n friendly. This train though sounded like a scapping metal earthquake. I guess the difference is im staying in a cementary jungle thats like ten feet away from the train. It makes me want to hop it because it sounds so crazy, but it dosnt go where i want to go. lol I love listening to trains and somehow i'm always living right the fuck by them.


----------



## flashinglights (Sep 12, 2011)

Just don't sleep with earplugs in, it can mess up your sinuses next day.


----------



## LexiLuck (Sep 12, 2011)

Haha I wouldn't the weather changes daily here in Oklahoma so there pretty messed up already.
The train was goin by pretty slow earlier, I think thats why its makin all the noise


----------



## Johnny P (Dec 20, 2011)

I've been through Chickasha! Friendly people and a pretty cool railroad museam. Had a conducter catch us and he was super excited to see riders on his train so He put us up in a front Unit, gives us Ice, water and food. Angel of a guy. We wnet to Wichita from there. Shoulda just stayed in Chickasha! South to Ft Worth, North to Enid or Wichita. Easy catch!


----------



## CXR1037 (Dec 20, 2011)

flashinglights said:


> Just don't sleep with earplugs in, it can mess up your sinuses next day.


 
Never had this problem, and I'm riding some serious elevation changes out here (Colton > Roseville, Colton > Yuma, etc).

cxr - loud noises


----------

